

Your Idea Is Worth Nothing: A Rant, Sparked By The Snapchat Lawsuit - davidroberts
http://forbes.com/sites/jjcolao/2013/04/03/your-idea-is-worth-nothing-a-rant-sparked-by-the-snapchat-lawsuit/

======
intellegacy
Regardless of one's stance on the well-hashed out debate of whether ideas are
worth nothing, the guy suing was one of the three co-founders with equity. To
kick him out like that without proper recompense is unjust and malicious. To
me, the two other founders' characters are suspect and they shouldn't be
trusted.

